# expansion joints



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I have a pebble finish surface around our pool. There are cedar expansion joints every few feet that I have replaced a time or two when they rot out. I'm looking for some kind of compound that comes in a chalking style tube that I can refill with and will last longer and hope will look better. Thanks, GG


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I did find some YOUTUBE remarks on a Polyurethane self leveling compound by Quickcrete. Any experience with that or others?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I have watched what the professional use and it is a foam insert and some flexible caulking. If you don't use the insert it could get pretty expensive. A larger power caulking gun would really make the job go much faster that the home models.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*NP1*

I think they make a large tube that requires a large gun for expansion joints. This stuff ain't cheap either.
http://www.master-builders-solutions.basf.us/en-us/products/masterseal/2001


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I saw that pros. use a small diameter foam tube to fill the greatest part of the void and then just cap it off with the compound. I'm going to research some more and when it is done I will post my results. Thanks to all.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I bought some of this 5/8" foam "calk Saver" tube at Home Depot and used it in three joints. F't up as it seams to want to float up with the sealant. I am going to follow a friends advice and use sand with the next few joints prior to the sealant. We will see what happens. GG


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

daddyhoney said:


> I bought some of this 5/8" foam "calk Saver" tube at Home Depot and used it in three joints. F't up as it seams to want to float up with the sealant. I am going to follow a friends advice and use sand with the next few joints prior to the sealant. We will see what happens. GG


I used the sealant and round foam insert several years ago on a single joint when I decided to run phone cable to my workshop. It worked like a champ and has held up great. The really nice thing I like about it is there is no way dirt/seeds can find their way in so no worry about weeds, grass, etc. growing and no ants building mounds either.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

This is what I'd use once you place a foam backer rod in the joint. This stuff lasts a long, long time and it comes in different colors.

http://commercialpool.com/sl1selflevelingcaulk.aspx


----------

